# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Thế giới Games > PC/Console >  Hàng nghìn sát thủ xuất hiện trong Assassin's Creed: Unity

## hardest

Mặc dù chỉ còn chưa đầy hai tuần nữa là tới ngày ra mắt chính thức nhưng lúc này, Ubisoft vẫn chưa có dấu hiệu muốn dừng lại trong việc quảng bá cho *Assassin's Creed: Unity*. Thêm một đoạn trailer CGI mới được hãng game Pháp tung ra tiếp tục miêu tả khung cảnh hỗn loạn của Paris vào thế kỉ XVIII khi cuộc cách mạng lật đổ chính quyền bắt đầu.
Điểm đặc biệt là các mô hình sát thủ sử dụng trong clip đều là tác phẩm do chính fan hâm mộ tự tay tạo nên từ một event mà Ubisoft đã phát động cách đây không lâu. Theo đội ngũ phát triển tiết lộ, có tổng cộng 1.400 thành viên của hội sát thủ xuất hiện trong clip, lựa chọn ra từ 200.000 mẫu Assassin "fan made" mà họ nhận được sau khi event nói trên kết thúc.


"_Series Assassin's Creed tồn tại dựa trên sự ủng hộ của các fan hâm mộ và đoạn trailer này là cơ hội để họ có thể góp sức xây dựng tựa game. Họ sẽ được chứng kiến sát thủ của mình băng qua những con phố, leo trèo trên nóc nhà và thực hiện những màn parkour ngoạn mục._ " - Giám đốc bộ phận marketing của Ubisoft, ông Guillaume Carmona cho biết.




Assassin's Creed Unity TV Spot Trailer.
*Assassin's Creed: Unity* sẽ được phát hành cho PS4, Xbox One và PC vào ngày 11/11 tới. 
*>> Assassin's Creed: Unity công bố cấu hình siêu "sát thủ"*

----------

